# I need help with brands of cc's...



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

As you guys may know, I've been working on a cc displayador.
I have a list going of brands that I have represented and a list of brands that aren't represented.
I was hoping some of you more seasoned guys could look at my lists and see if there are any brands I've missed so it can be as comprehensive as possible.
I don't have access to a MRN Bible, I suppose that'd really help.
Maybe there's a list online that you can point me to?

Have represented in the display:
Bolivar 
Cohiba 
Cuaba 
Diplomaticos 
El Rey del Mundo 
Fonseca
Gispert 
H. Upmann 
Hoyo de Monterrey 
Jose L. Piedra 
Juan Lopez 
La Flor de Cano
La Gloria Cubana 
Los Statos 
Montecristo 
Partagas 
Por Larrañaga 
Punch 
Quintero 
Rafael Gonzales 
Ramon Allones 
Romeo y Julieta 
Saint Luis Rey
San Cristobal 
Sancho Panza 
Trinidad 
Vegas Robaina 
Vegueros 

Don't have represented yet:
Belinda
Cabanas 
Cifuentes
Cristales
Davidoff - Discontinued
Don Alfredo - Discontinued 
Don Cándido - Discontinued
Dunhill - Discontinued
Flor del Punto - Discontinued
Guantanamera 
La Corona - Discontinued
La Escepcion - Discontinued 
La Flor del Caney - Discontinued
La Vigía - Discontinued
Maria Guerrero - Discontinued
Quai d'Orsay 
San Luis Rey - Discontinued
Siboney - Discontinued
Troya 

I haven't done much research on the "don't haves" yet, so if there's anything you can tell me about the scarcity of the "don't have" brands, it'd be a big help.
This is really the only "collecting" of cigars I do anymore. The rest of my cigars are more or less aquire/smoke/distribute cigars. 
Thanks!!!
Scott

Edit:
Hal already sent a couple, and I did some research and found a couple more, plus found whether they were discontinued or what.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't have represented yet:
Belinda
Cabanas 
Cifuentes
Davidoff
Dunhill
*Gispert* 
Guantanamera 
La Corona 
La Escepcion 
*La Flor de Cano* 
La Flor del Caney 
Maria Guerrero
Quai d'Orsay 
Siboney
Troya

I haven't done much research on the "don't haves" yet, so if there's anything you can tell me about the scarcity of the "don't have" brands, it'd be a big help.
This is really the only "collecting" of cigars I do anymore. The rest of my cigars are more or less aquire/smoke/distribute cigars. 
Thanks!!!
Scott[/quote]

Scott I have these taken care of for you.... (if I can get my shite straight and get the box to the right person!)


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hk3 said:


> *Gispert*
> *La Flor de Cano*
> 
> Scott I have these taken care of for you.... (if I can get my shite straight and get the box to the right person!)


Thanks Hal!!!
I have the wrong cigars sitting here beside me. They're pretty. 
I'll send them to the right guy in the morning.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

www.cubancigarwebsite.com

Nice source of info. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> www.cubancigarwebsite.com
> 
> Nice source of info. Good luck in your quest.


Thank You!!!
That really helps. I'm gonna update my list and go rooting. :tu
There were only a few that I didn't have on my list, but there's links to all the discontinued ones. I should be able to find out how long ago they were discontinued and figure out how impossible they'll be to find.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> www.cubancigarwebsite.com
> 
> Nice source of info. Good luck in your quest.





shilala said:


> Thank You!!!
> That really helps. I'm gonna update my list and go rooting. :tu
> There were only a few that I didn't have on my list, but there's links to all the discontinued ones. I should be able to find out how long ago they were discontinued and figure out how impossible they'll be to find.


Looks like your list may have grown longer.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Looks like your list may have grown longer.


Not too much.
Here's what it looks like now, and a few of the things I know I can get for sure. :tu
I'm really surprised there's not a lot more brands from the hub of cigars. You oughta see the list of US made cigars, it's insane.
I did see that there's 4 different cigars from Iran. I didn't think they did cigars in the Muslim world. Surprised me.
Oh yeah, the list...

Don't Have:
Belinda
Cabanas 
Canaria d'Oro - Discontinued
Caney - Discontinued
Cifuentes
Cristales
Cubatabaco
Davidoff - Discontinued
Don Alfredo - Discontinued 
Don Cándido - Discontinued
Dunhill - Discontinued
Flor del Punto - Discontinued
Guantanamera 
Habanos 
La Corona - Discontinued
La Escepcion - Discontinued 
La Flor de Caney - Discontinued
La Vigía - Discontinued
Maria Guerrero - Discontinued
Quai d'Orsay 
San Luis Rey - Discontinued
Siboney - Discontinued
Troya - Discontinued

Have:
Bolivar 
Cohiba 
Cuaba 
Diplomaticos 
El Rey del Mundo 
Fonseca
Gispert 
H. Upmann 
Hoyo de Monterrey 
Jose L. Piedra 
Juan Lopez 
La Flor de Cano
La Gloria Cubana 
Los Statos de Lux 
Montecristo 
Partagas 
Por Larrañaga 
Punch 
Quintero 
Rafael Gonzales 
Ramon Allones 
Romeo y Julieta 
Saint Luis Rey
San Cristobal 
Sancho Panza 
Trinidad 
Vegas Robaina 
Vegueros


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I rooted up some more info...
Belinda - Discontinued 06/2005. Medium strength cigars using long filler tobacco from the Vuelta Abajo region.
Cabanas - Discontinued 06/2005. Was a Habanos Local brand.
Full strength cigars using long filler tobacco from the Vuelta Abajo region.
Canaria d'Oro - Discontinued during 1920's.
Caney - Discontinued in 1977. Caney cigars are rare.
Cifuentes - Discontinued circa 1975.
Cristales - Machine made. Listed at Mercer Cigars (Mexico).
Cubatabaco - Special releases were commercially available, in limited quantities, at a premium price.
Davidoff - Discontinued 1992.
Don Alfredo - Discontinued in 1982. Made by Dunhill.
Don Cándido - Discontinued in 1982. Made by Dunhill.
Dunhill - Discontinued 1991.
Flor del Punto - Discontinued in 1982. Made by Dunhill.
Guantanamera - Discontinued in 2005. Was a Habanos Multi-Local brand produced for the cheap mass-market. Light strength cigars using non-premium tobacco from the Vuelta Arriba region. The cigars have pre-cut heads.
Habanos - Special releases were commercially available, in limited quantities, at a premium price.
La Corona - Discontinued discontinued in 1999.
Mild strength cigars using long filler tobacco from the Vuelta Abajo region.
La Escepcion - Discontinued 1989.
La Flor de Caney - Discontinued. A re-branded "La Flor del Caney" was introduced (or proposed) in 1977 and was discontinued early to mid 1980's.
According to Nee's Illustrated Encyclopaedia, La Flor del Caney cigars are unknown and may never have existed.
La Vigía - Discontinued.
Maria Guerrero - Discontinued 1985.
Quai d'Orsay 
San Luis Rey - Discontinued in 2000. Probably only exported to Germany.
Siboney - Discontinued in 1996.
Troya - Discontinued in 2005. Was a Habanos Local brand.
A light to medium strength cigar using tobacco from the Vuelta Abajo region unsuitable for Tripa Larga handmade cigars.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> Don't Have:
> Belinda
> Cabanas
> Canaria d'Oro - Discontinued
> ...


Scott,

I have a Guantanamera Cristales (which I will never smoke again) and an old Troya (don't know which vitola, some member of my Dutch cigar board found a box at his grandpa's attick and gave me 2). PM me your addy and they are yours. And I might have a SLR in my humidor too, I will get back to you on that one.

here is a pic of the box of Troya's


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Saint Luis Rey is not discontinued - plenty have been made this year and in recent years.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Saint Luis Rey is not discontinued - plenty have been made this year and in recent years.


I think they are refering to *San* Luis Rey and not the *Saint* Luis Rey.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

hk3 said:


> I think they are refering to *San* Luis Rey and not the *Saint* Luis Rey.


Ding Ding!

From the good book (MRN):

The brand was created in the late 1980's when Cubatabaco was negotiating with the German firm Villiger and Sohne in producing mini cigarillos. To support the marketing ot this product a new habanos cigaar brand was created...Hand made San Luis Rey Habanos were officially discontinued in 2000.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I think they are refering to *San* Luis Rey and not the *Saint* Luis Rey.


 _Touché!_

I think my cognitive development was slightly lagging behind my physical and social-emotional development this morning. I blame it on a simple lack of coffee. :cf


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> _Touché!_
> 
> I think my cognitive development was slightly lagging behind my physical and social-emotional development this morning. I blame it on a simple lack of coffee. :cf


Get some coffee up in ya, brother.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> _Touché!_
> 
> I think my cognitive development was slightly lagging behind my physical and social-emotional development this morning. I blame it on a simple lack of coffee. :cf


I cant function in the morning with out.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

shilala said:


> I rooted up some more info...
> Guantanamera - Discontinued in 2005. Was a Habanos Multi-Local brand produced for the cheap mass-market. Light strength cigars using non-premium tobacco from the Vuelta Arriba region. The cigars have pre-cut heads.
> 
> La Flor de Caney - Discontinued. A re-branded "La Flor del Caney" was introduced (or proposed) in 1977 and was discontinued early to mid 1980's.
> According to Nee's Illustrated Encyclopaedia, La Flor del Caney cigars are unknown and may never have existed.


Wasn't aware Guantanamera had been discontinued. From comments I've heard from fellow gorillas, Guantanamera may be the only instance where a CC's discontinuance was cause for joy.

Apparently La Flor del Caney actually did exist. Several packages have turned up on another cigar board (the one where MRN purportedly posts).


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

M1903A1 said:


> Apparently La Flor del Caney actually did exist. Several packages have turned up on another cigar board (the one where MRN purportedly posts).


I'm going to have to call Ron up and see if he can hook a brother up. :r
I just made my first batch of homemade spaghetti sauce yesterday. Maybe I can work out a trade. :tu


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

I think one brand that you dont have on your list is Argilio.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

pmwz said:


> I think one brand that you dont have on your list is Argilio.


I found a list of 1,726 discontinued Havanas. They go back to 1810. Argilio is one of them. It's a pre-embargo cigar.
Most places just list brands that are/have been under the Habanos umbrella, or at least that's how it appears to me. Those smokes are relatively recent/modern and I should be able to realistically collect a specimen of each.
I don't think my wallet or brain could endure collecting the 1726, plus they won't fit in the displayador. 
Thanks for helping!!! :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/webapp/images/stories/cyclopediahavana/05_havana_ch401_82907.pdf plus they won't fit in the displayador.


i know a guy, a gorilla, who makes wonderful things from wood like (travel)humidors and dividers for vinotemps. He also sells humidity beads. I bet he can make you a bigger displayador, now what's the guy's name again? :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> i know a guy, a gorilla, who makes wonderful things from wood like (travel)humidors and dividers for vinotemps. He also sells humidity beads. I bet he can make you a bigger displayador, now what's the guy's name again? :r


I don't think he's goofy enough to build a 2000 cigar displayador, but I wouldn't put it past him. :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

you never know, from what i've heard he is crazy


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> you never know, from what i've heard he is crazy


No comment. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

guess what, I found a Flor de Cano in my humi too, a friend from Australia (non CS member) send a few to me.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> guess what, I found a Flor de Cano in my humi too, a friend from Australia (non CS member) send a few to me.


Haliburton just sent me a couple of those, so we're good that way.
I gotta go dig out some smokes for you!!!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

shilala said:


> I found a list of 1,726 discontinued Havanas. They go back to 1810. Argilio is one of them. It's a pre-embargo cigar.
> Most places just list brands that are/have been under the Habanos umbrella, or at least that's how it appears to me. Those smokes are relatively recent/modern and I should be able to realistically collect a specimen of each.
> I don't think my wallet or brain could endure collecting the 1726, plus they won't fit in the displayador.
> Thanks for helping!!! :tu


Just bookmarked that link. WHOA! Amazing!:tu


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

I hear this Scott guy is a little crazy maybe its from all the varnish and beads smell? Might want to get him checked out.:ss


Go ahead and build a 2000 count you know someone will want to buy it!


Good Luck on your quest,
Molar


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Molarman777 said:


> I hear this Scott guy is a little crazy maybe its from all the varnish and beads smell? Might want to get him checked out.:ss
> 
> Go ahead and build a 2000 count you know someone will want to buy it!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason. 
I've narrowed down the field pretty good. I need to update my list cause I've found about a half dozen of the marcas that I didn't have represented. :tu
It's gonna get pretty hardcore trying to find the last of them. It'll be fun.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

shilala said:


> Thanks Jason.
> I've narrowed down the field pretty good. I need to update my list cause I've found about a half dozen of the marcas that I didn't have represented. :tu
> It's gonna get pretty hardcore trying to find the last of them. It'll be fun.


I would imagine some of the older heads around here may have something stashed away that would benefit your project.........


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

My La Coronas are on their way! Enjoy, one to save and one to smoke....plus an extra.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

landhoney said:


> My La Coronas are on their way! Enjoy, one to save and one to smoke....plus an extra.


:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

landhoney said:


> My La Coronas are on their way! Enjoy, one to save and one to smoke....plus an extra.


I can't wait!!! 
Thank You!!!
This evening I smoked one of the La Flor Del Cano's Haliburton sent me.
I was surprised how much I enjoyed it. 
In the last few weeks I've found a few different cc's I'm liking. What's even cooler is that a couple aren't at all pricey.
I'm strongly considering my first cc box purchases. I'm pretty excited about it, too.
I may be standing loosely on the edge of the cliff. :r


----------

